# Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss and Chinese)



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

*Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss JOA and Chinese) PAM111*

*Introduction:
* 
For some time now I'm had a growing interest in a style of watches quite obviously popularized by Panerai. I've not had much interest in the rebranded names such as "Marina Militare" etc. but the Pam 111 style in specific appeals to me. Particularly, I find the sterile sandwich dials both clean and neat with an interesting appeal. The combined vintage look with a masculine combination of a hefty crown guard, buckle and thick leather strap makes for an ideal casual watch in my eyes. I also appreciate the intimate interaction of a hand wound watch option appealing, especially given the lack of a date window and precise minute markers. While some of us might object to anything but an original Panerai, not everyone can afford or rationalize the expense of one, alternatively perhaps you just want to try a cheaper version before biting on the real thing. Either way, there is an obvious market for homage watches of this sort. As an addendum, personally I may even have grown to prefer the sterile dial in this case.

At any rate, if you find yourself in a situation such as mine, looking for attractive reliable Panerai alternative leaves you with a myriad of choices...

*Options:
* 
The primary two options are:
A) Buy Chinese Clone
B) Order a watchmaker to put together your combo with a Unitas movement

I decided to do both and compare the two for my own general interest and for the sake of posterity. I purchased a Second hand JOA (another popular option is the Davidsen make) for my higher quality Swiss option and a Sterile "Marina Militare" (MM) from Military Time, a common and more respected source for the Chinese clone choice.

Both are sterile homage watches to the Pam 111 at 44mm with crown guard at 3 and 9 eater second display. The MM here discussed is featured with the upgrade to a sapphire crystal and swan neck movement.


















*

Comparison:
* 








_

-Case_

I was amazed at how close these are, they are close enough to conceivably be from the same factory. Both have very nice one piece sturdy screw in bars for easy strap changes, low risk of broken bars and much less chance of losing or stripping a screw. The polished nice lines of these cases are exactly what I was looking for and both delivered as they feel of good quality. A little more difference is noticed in the crown guard. I found my MM crown guard was loose after a little winding, it was easily tighten and has remained so but it is noteworthy all the same. This is especially true if recurrent tightening is needed often and the wear from winding eventually strips the screw. The Screw slots on the MM are of a slightly different size and not as finely machined. Subtle differences are noted in the case back where the JOA is near flat and the MM has a subtle slope from case to display back crystal. While the JOA seems to have a slight advantage, the differences are slight.

_-Crystal_

both are Sapphire as I understand. The MM was stickered "AAA" for what that is worth (little I suspect). I would love to do a stress test but sorry folks not on my dime. As such I can't speak on those differences as I understand the quality most certainly varies in grades of sapphire. That said one marked difference is the anti-reflective (AR) coating on the JOA. It gives the crystal a lovely purple hue and adds a great deal to the readability of the watch. 
_







_
_

-Movement_
Both watches appear to keep good time. Extreme accuracy is irrelevant in any case as the second hand does not hack on either watch and without minute markers one can only expect to be setting to the closest minute unless waiting for the next 5th increment. The Chinese mvmt seems to have a higher bps than the Unitas. One can assume the Swiss piece to keep better time on average and to hold up better over time as it likely has better components, however this is conjecture. (note: Based on longer ownership Unitas is keeping time within COSC specs at +4s/d)
As for aesthetic appeal, the finishing of the Swiss Unitas is superior however the swan neck of the MM gives its own appeal.


























_
-Dial_
Both dials look well matched. Macro shots will attest to the JOA having slightly superior texture. The JOA also has slightly larger numerals. The "9 Eater" second display also differs between the two with the two with the MM being the closer clone to the PAM 111. This issues comes down to preference, the JOA may b a bit cleaner as only the sandwich lines are included (note the MM extra lines are applied not cut out) however the full circle may also appeal better. This is another example of a difference rather than a flaw. 
One instance in which the JOA is clearly superior is the lume. None of the numerals have any lume. Note I requested a "white" sandwich and this may be why as the JOA is slightly more green due to the lume, at any rate the overall lume is clearly superior on the JOA, albeit adequate not spectacular.



















*
Band:*
The MM arrives on a higher than average Chinese leather band. It's somewhat flawed regarding QC, a little thin and certainly not what I would call "suede", that said once bent a little it is quite wearable and well suited. The band was better than expected and given the price I can't expect the Heroic 18 on which my JOA was purchased. As I purchased it used, I do not know what it was sold on or if it was sold with or without a band. 
*









Take Home:*

I think there is room for both of these options in the market and there is surprisingly no clear "winner". A casual looker (and maybe even an experienced one) won't notice the difference without close inspection. The Swiss JOA piece is obviously of higher quality but comes with a much higher price (3-4x the price at least). The Chinese MM impressed given its price point and represents a great (possibly greater) value. Given how close they look on the wrist, if you're on the fence I would go with the cheaper option as I can't say the JOA is 3-4x better. That said I will likely keep the JOA just knowing it was hand assembled at request and considering myself a watch aficionado I can appreciate the subtle differences even if I don't feel its 4x "better" than its peer.










_Caveat Emptor:_ I cannot speak on the long term reliability of these watches as I've only had them a short period of time. How they stand up to wear etc. is thus unknown to me. I would also mention that one of the main issues with the Chinese watches to date is that they have a history of poor quality control. While my MM may be a model specimen and appears to be of solid build, someone else may get a lemon. Thus I present only my experience to help guild your choice, your experiences may be different or the same, I cannot say for sure but I do hope you find this guide helpful at any rate.

*UPDATES:*

The JOA continues to be a pleasure to own. Very comfortable and a great size. Some notes based on longer ownership.

-Its timekeeping is excellent, I have it around +4/s day. 
-Lume is really quite good, esp in contrast to alternative
-AR coating is phenomenal and I often catch myself enjoying that subtlety of how the light reacts with it. It makes readability excellent as well.

-also added a note regarding the mvmts above (related to bps) that was forgotten at time of review


----------



## Zirotti (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks good! I've been looking to put together a stealth dial 44mm case for a while know. Would love to have black on black sandwich dial, with blue hands and blue lume.

I think :-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x:-x also sells PVD movements, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

Awesome review! :-!

Will give fans of Panerai homages confidence in buying either model.


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

Very helpful stuff! I'm getting a PAM homage for my father-in-law (and who am I kidding, I'll probably get a second one for me).


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya know, this is exactly the kind of review I've been looking for between the two watches. Very well detailed and informative, a big thanks!


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Would it be possible to see a lume comparison between the two as well?


----------



## visitor (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice comparo!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had a MM, Davidson, and Ray Knight. I completely agree that the independent Panerai homage watches are not 3-4x better. In fact, I would be surprised if the materials for the Panerai homage watches come from more then three different sources in China. Anyways, great review. |>


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I have both a Davidsen and an MM chinese clone. I agree with what you say.
About timekeeping I noticed that the Davidsen is way better... even without marks it was less than one minute off after a month since I set it. The MM with chinese unitas and swan neck is +5s/day when worn and faster if not worn. Maybe it's only a coincidence but the timekeeping of the swiss unitas is clearly better, especially the fact that it is very consistent and not too much affected from wearing or not.
MM chinese clone are nice watches, but I prefer a custom one from a known source like Davidsen and JOA... :-!


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Added a few updates and one or two minor revisions. 

Glad people have enjoyed this. Wish I could add a comparative lume shot but the MM has since been sold.


----------



## pfisto (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss JOA and Chinese) PAM111*

Great review and you answered many of my questions. Could tou please tell me what is JOA or how do I contact them as I believe I would rather have a JOA model
Thanks Mike


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

I've had numerous requests for contact info on purchasing these watches, as such I've added contact info for both. My JOA was purchased second hand so I did not actually have any first hand dealings with Jorel but I;ve heard only good experiences. The Asian homage I purchases direct from the source.

Please do not take this for endorsement of any kind for either party, I have no affiliation to either, I just include the info for those requesting detail on how to pick up one of these watches.

JOA
[email protected]

Military Time
*http://www............com*
[email protected]


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Drez, thanks for an excellent review of these two! I recently purchased a homage from Manbushijie and it should be here any day now. Reading your review makes me glad I went with an "affordable" option (for $70 I am not expecting a heck of a lot, so anything halfway decent will impress me). It's nice to have this info available for those of us who can't yet afford the real thing!


----------



## jhelms54 (Jun 1, 2010)

Usually I wouldn't be into a clone. But wow does this look great!

Panerai seems to sparking the same type of following of clones that Pilot watches currently have.


----------



## eliwise (May 5, 2007)

Drez said:


> I've had numerous requests for contact info on purchasing these watches, as such I've added contact info for both. My JOA was purchased second hand so I did not actually have any first hand dealings with Jorel but I;ve heard only good experiences. The Asian homage I purchases direct from the source.
> 
> Please do not take this for endorsement of any kind for either party, I have no affiliation to either, I just include the info for those requesting detail on how to pick up one of these watches.
> 
> ...


Great information and such a helpful resource. I am interested in a JOA and have been corresponding with Davidsen as well...I am looking for a used JOA or Davidsen.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to be ignorant but can someone please explain to me what a Panerai 'homage' actually is? Is it not just a replica Panerai?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

No need to be sorry, a valid question.

Replica and Homage are not the same really. Replica is a nice way to say fake, a true replica is a copy of an original but acknowledges this fact, so they are not necessarily the same either. Unlike a replica, a fake tries to conceal the fact that its a copy. 

A homage is something altogether different, although similar in some respects to a replica. Its similar to a replica in that its copying the stylistic elements of the original in its honour. Thus a Panerai Homage is a tribute to Panerai, but where new liberties can be made. Examples of this might be minimalism of a sterile dial, cost effectiveness of using a cheaper movement or new style choices un available in the original (i.e. PVD coating or different colours for numerals). The most common reason for a homage is to allow people to enjoy the style of something they be otherwise unable to attain without belittling themselves and getting a fake. I would argue that anyone who says that these things make it a lesser form of fake is deluding themsleves as styalistic elements are borrowed perpetually even among well respected brands. Alas I digress. 

Some people also get homages to "test drive" the style, to have a low cost "beater" version of the same thing or to mix what they like in the original with individual style choices. Reasons are varied but there are some significant differences between fakes, replicas and homages even if at first glance it does not seem the case.

In short summary, a homage borrows the major design elements from an original in tribute to the original but to a different degree and intent than replicas.


----------



## sesshin (Jun 6, 2010)

The lume from Military Time is pretty bad. Weak and spotty/uneven. DSN has decent lume.

I also received a titanium case from Military Time where the crown and crown guard were just a joke. Thin, flimsy, hard to wind. Laughably bad.

But hey, it's dirt cheap. What do you expect.


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

I had about 6 of these homage watches from Getat and Jackson... some handwind some auto..they look great..
but half of them stopped working in less than a year..I brought one to my jeweler..he said they ain't worth fixing..
if 2 stay alive I'll be happy !
If they lasted a few years I would've been satisfied for $100 bucks apiece or so I paid ..
but less than a year of service is pretty bad, 
I got watches from the stands on Broadway years ago that still work.
Its a nice way to familiarize yourself with the different styles and sizes of the brand if your considering buying an authentic.
I did buy a Panerai..there is no comparison :-s 
It is.. what it is.


----------



## experimentjon (Sep 9, 2010)

Drez said:


> No need to be sorry, a valid question.
> 
> Replica and Homage are not the same really. Replica is a nice way to say fake, a true replica is a copy of an original but acknowledges this fact, so they are not necessarily the same either. Unlike a replica, a fake tries to conceal the fact that its a copy.
> 
> ...


Great explanation of what a Homage is. I wish that I had seen that post when I just joined WUS.

Nice review of the watches too. I wish someone with deep pockets would do a review of the quality of the Swiss Homage vs the actual Panerai. I think you'd get 90% of the coolness and build quality at a fraction of the price. At the same time, between the two you reviewed, it sounds like the Chinese one would be more than good enough for my needs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss JOA and Chinese) PAM111*

A common problem with many homage watchers is that the numbers on the dials are placed too close to the edge or chapter ring. When the numbers are placed poorly they are distorted by the curve of the crystal or are partially in shadow - it's a very frustrating thing, because watches that are otherwise affordable, useful, and attractive are not satisfactory.

Never having owned a Panerai, I'm not aware if the problem originates with their design or is comes from the homage makers.


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have bought at least 2 watches from Jackson at Military Time and about 3 from Getat another loser,
between these two there is not much difference.

When I first got my watches I was very excited about the apparent quality look,
But then 3 just stopped working in less than a year and my local watch repair shop said they are not worth fixing.

"You get what you pay for" Chinese ETA is junk compared to Swiss...
when you really think about it, what do you expect ???

It is ...what it is !
in this case.. Chinese made crap that looks good but is not.

I was in the market for an authentic Panerai so I was just trying on for size,
I got carried away and bought more of these pieces of junk then I should have... because they looked good.

I would have been better off buying 1 of something decently made for the $500 I invested...maybe a Lum-Tec or Margarette.

Anybody who tells you that these are worth $80- $100... either doesn't know what they're talking about,
or their scamming you...and there has been price increases...lol

They won't last long you can count on it...maybe 1 in 10 might last a few years, I'm guessing.


----------



## cambridgewill (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss JOA and Chinese) PAM111*

Fantastic review mate, really well done. There's a fine balance to be struck between being informative and just sounding stupid, and yours was smack bang in the informative zone! The JOA watch looks awesome, and even better, doesn't have that ridiculous 'Reg. T.M' garbage all over the crown guard: it's impossible to trademark a physical shape, and a registered trademark isn't T.M anymore, it's simply 'R' (for registered!). Anyway, I digress...

Is there a website for JOA watches, and what approximately do they cost?

Thanks mate,


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Panerai Homage: A comparative Review (Swiss JOA and Chinese) PAM111*



cambridgewill said:


> Fantastic review mate, really well done. There's a fine balance to be struck between being informative and just sounding stupid, and yours was smack bang in the informative zone! The JOA watch looks awesome, and even better, doesn't have that ridiculous 'Reg. T.M' garbage all over the crown guard: it's impossible to trademark a physical shape, and a registered trademark isn't T.M anymore, it's simply 'R' (for registered!). Anyway, I digress...
> 
> Is there a website for JOA watches, and what approximately do they cost?
> 
> Thanks mate,


Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I agree, I can do without the "TM"

As for contacting JOA, you need to contact the watch maker directly (jorellanes [at] gmail [dot] com). Price range is $400+. JOA is not the only choice for a high quality Swiss homage such as this, though one of the most respected. I have not compared the other options but JOA pieces are often compared with Davidsen who is also known for good quality Swiss homages in the same price range (davidsenjp[at]yahoo[dot]com)


----------

